# Eibach or H&R? What Do You Think?



## maduncs (Nov 14, 2003)

ok, I have the KYB AGX Shocks/Struts on order but I'm undecided with the springs, it's either Eibach or H&R - what do some of you guys recommend?

thanks
Phil


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I've heard good things about both, but more recently the H&Rs. I have used neither on my B13 so hopefully someone else with personal experiences can further assist. I'd think you'd do well with either setup.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I think I'm moving this thread...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

If you are comparing the Pro-kit and H&Rs then both are pretty much equal. IMO, the H&Rs are a little better because they even the car out a little better. Other than that, buy whatever is on sale.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have the H&Rs and they ride nice. Especially with the AGXs.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I would have to say h&r had them on my b14 and now have them on my b13 and the ride is just fine for the street.


----------

